# Cuda Press



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Here is my latest press painted in 1970 Dodge lime green code J5.All my presses will be painted in factory colors.


----------



## cdn.Redneck (May 9, 2009)

I love it, how much are you asking for?
:RockOn:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

what he said??


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Free bump*

Great price 
Great guy

Can I upgrade to green it would match my strings:teeth:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

hotwheels said:


> Great price
> Great guy
> 
> Can I upgrade to green it would match my strings:teeth:


does that meen i will need a pink press??...
They are really nice presses..good job Danny

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

*Press*

Nice Press Danny!
How much for 2007 Aston Martin V12 Vantage.
Nick


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Presses are $350.There is Panther Pink Andy.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice looking presses Dan.

Cool colours too. :thumb:

Do you have TX9, FC7, B5 and F6 as available colours?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Moparmatty. Guess that's why you've got that name........


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice Dan, I am still wanting one but can we maybe talk about some chev colours


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Chev colours*

No need for special paint to match a chev just leave it bare metal and put out in the rain. Perfect match!! And yes i am driving a chevy but it is going in to get some touch ups soon!


----------



## red x (Mar 24, 2009)

hotwheels said:


> Great price
> Great guy
> 
> Can I upgrade to green it would match my strings:teeth:


Matching color is a must! we are such a girls~! :darkbeer:

I love when every thing looks good together!


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

I've been giving my press a workout Dan, it works like a champ


----------



## ravenbow (Apr 2, 2008)

Bump for a nice bow press.


----------

